# Freehand MX: Paletten zu groß und Schrift ist anders



## pipestick (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Komische Sache ist passiert: Meine Paletten in Freehand kommen mir auf einmal so groß vor. Ich kann sie auch nicht verkleinern d.h. mit der Maus nach rechts schiebend verkleinern und ich meine dass auch die Schrift in den Paletten plötzlich eine andere ist. Die kommt mir jetzt so fett vor. Wo kann man den Schriftgrad der Paletten ändern. Ich hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht ob das bei euch auch so aussieht...

www.ohr-partner.de/pipestick_test/scr.jpg

Ich glaube das Problem ist aufgetreten als ich Adobe Type Manager installiert habe. Kennt das jemand?

achja...und die linsenfunktion geht nicht mehr...ich habs auch schomma neu installiert.


----------



## Pianoman (17. Januar 2005)

Sieht mir eher danach aus, als hättest Du Dir eine von Freehand verwendete Systemschriftart überschrieben oder gelöscht.
Mir fällt aber auch weiter nichts ein, wenn eine Neuinstallation nichts gebracht hat.
lg.


----------

